# How much should a puppy sleep?



## GilbertDK (Aug 31, 2007)

Hello all,
we have just picked up our 8 week old puppy this week, and he is great. Really sweet and everything we hoped for and more. He was checked by the vet before we collected him from the breeder, and has had all his shots. He did have fleas, but we have treated that. He eats and drinks without a problem, and is housetraining well.
The only question I have is about the amount he sleeps. A huge amount. We feed him around 7am, then go for a short walk. He will then be quite playful for up to an hour, then sleep for maybe 2+ hrs. This is then repeated throughout the day. He will have energetic bursts, where he will run around, chase and chew and generally be a fun little puppy, and go to the toilet. He will then fall into a deep sleep again for another 2+ hrs or so, and generally sleeps in 2 hr blocks. At night he sleeps well, without really waking until he needs the toilet around 4-5.
I would guess he probably sleeps a good 5 hrs during the day maybe even more, then another good 8-10 at night.
Is this normal?


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

yep...I think that is perfectly norml for a pup so young....I think some will constantly nap through the day and then have those bursts of energy. You'll probably gradually see that he the energy bursts will last fro a bit longer and the sleeps will decrease.


----------



## paulbridges02 (Jul 2, 2007)

Thats about what Molly did. She would sleep for about 1.5 hours at a time every hour or two for about the first two weeks we had her. You will enjoy her naps in another three to four weeks when she doesn't let you nap anymore, LoL.


----------



## GilbertDK (Aug 31, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the quick replies. I thought it was probably pretty normal, and was quite grateful for the quiet time! Here are a few pics of our little baby.


----------



## paulbridges02 (Jul 2, 2007)

too cute! I love the last picture...they just drop wherever they are and are out.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Wow.. be thankful he sleeps ...all my dogs as puppies and my foster puppies played more than sleep.......Very cute pictures


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

GilbertDK said:


> Thanks for the quick replies. I thought it was probably pretty normal, and was quite grateful for the quiet time! Here are a few pics of our little baby.


What a gorgeous pupper you have there. Please post more pics when you get them. What a cutie!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Good grief...that is the cutest puppy ever...he is adorable!!!!!


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

He is a sweetheart!!! Oh not long for now you will be WISHING for those naps!!!!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Sounds normal to me. They do their best growing when they sleep!

Super cute pup! Congrats!

-Stephanie


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Hello and Welcome to you and your pup.
That sleeping time sounds normal. Just wait till he is alittle older you will be wishing for him to take a nap. 
He is very cute and those are amazing pictures.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

What a cute picture!
It's funny....I was just going to start a post about how much my 2 year old dog sleeps!! Does anyone have a big dog that sleeps a lot? He is happy to play if anyone wants to play, but otherwise he seems to do a lot of sleeping.
Is this normal?


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

aww, he is so cute!!

Bailey was pretty much the same at that age. Cherish all those naps now cos they become fewer and shorter as they get older!! Hes 5 months now and never stops!!


----------

